# Not feeling good.



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

My poor baby Finn is in pain, I can tell. 
He trembles alot and acts like he just can't get comfortable. Keeps his ears back alot and just looks and acts sad in general.
I called the vets this morning to see what to give him as they gave me nothing for pain for him. She told me a quarter of a baby aspirin. Good Lord how in the world would i cut something that small into quarters. I am not sure if i even have any, i doubt it.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

If you give the aspirin, give it with food so it doesn't upset his tummy. Brody was sore too on the day after the surgery. The next day he was fine. It's really not horrible for them to ache a little as it keeps them calm so they can heal. You don't want him feeling great and bouncing off the walls in case he hurts himself. So being quiet is OK.


----------



## tinkybaby (Aug 29, 2011)

I wonder why they didn't give you something for pain :/ Did she explain? I know that my vet said they like to keep them in a tiny bit of discomfort so that likely won't mess with the area. I can't see having them completely pain relief free though.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

The first night / next day prada whimpered a lot we had the option of getting pain meds or to see how she was I rode it out she was fine


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

That was Hope. Ruby did fine. She was just not managing pain. She was crying, shaking, acting like she could not stand and sort of staring off into the air. It killed me. It was late on a Saturday night when it started happening so I took her to the ER vet. They gave her another pain shot and she was much better the next morning. 

Poor little fella. Hope the aspirin helps soon (if you can get a magnifying glass to cut it).


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

She said something about him being so small and they didn't have anything. 
You are probably right tracy. It is so hard to see him like this though. I haven't let him run around at all. he is either in his pen or in my arms.
He's not even chewing the bully stick i got him. HOW BAD IS THAT??


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Poor sweetie. I'm sure he'll be feeling better soon though. I'm surprised they didn't give you some metacam, that can be dosed for very small chi's. They have a 0.5 mg/mL concentration that comes with a little syringe calibrated in 1-lb increments. I hope he's feeling better soon.  Keep us posted. xx


----------



## tinkybaby (Aug 29, 2011)

cherper said:


> She said something about him being so small and they didn't have anything.
> You are probably right tracy. It is so hard to see him like this though. I haven't let him run around at all. he is either in his pen or in my arms.
> He's not even chewing the bully stick i got him. HOW BAD IS THAT??


Not wanting a bully stick is PRETTY BAD! I am hoping that Tink was cope well when we spay her. I am not looking forward to it. I have three girls I need to spay.. UGH! Two aren't even MY DOGS! I was watching them for DHs' Dad {Now have THREE of his dogs} and he said he'd come back for them. Than moved to GA and we're never going to get rid of these dogs D:


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

you can get a pill cutter at any pharmacy that cuts small pills well. Hope Finn feels better fast.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

That is strange that they gave you no pain meds! I took both of my dogs to a low cost clinic, and they gave us 2 days worth of pain medication. Is there anything you can get from the vet for pain?


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

apparently not, or she would've said. i took leila there and she got meds after her spay but she was 5 lbs then. He is 4 lbs so idk.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

cherper said:


> apparently not, or she would've said. i took leila there and she got meds after her spay but she was 5 lbs then. He is 4 lbs so idk.


4 lbs is not too small to give pain meds. I'm not sure why they didn't give you any. Metacam would have been fine with the small dosing lb syringe. (Roo is 4.2 pounds and I used metacam for her more than a few times at the 4lb dosing.) I'd give the baby aspirin, if you haven't already. Hopefully he is feeling better soon.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Get a chopping board ,sharpe knife hold the pill in one hand and go down slowly,that's how i do cats meds oh poor baby Finn


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

michele said:


> Get a chopping board ,sharpe knife hold the pill in one hand and go down slowly,that's how i do cats meds oh poor baby Finn


That's how I do it as well. (A razor blade is even more accurate.)


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I didn't end up going out to get aspirin. He started perking up a bit. I let him out of his pen and all the other dogs are locked up. lol He is happier when he can follow me around..my sons friend was coming so i was straightening up the house. He hasn't tried to get on any furniture so i think he's probably ok. 
If letting him walk around the house is a bad idea...let me know!!!!!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

A little excersize is good. He feels better because he's with you and doing something to keep his mind off the surgery site. That's good for him. As a nurse, we get patients up and walking the night of their surgery to keep everything flowing and all, should be the same for a dog.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Poor baby Finn. He loves to be with his Mama. Hope he feels better tonight.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Glad he's perked up a bit!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Here he is...  He's sitting on my lap right now..


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Poor Finn.  I hope he feels better soon. They have pain meds for small Chi's. All of mine, including Jade has been given pain meds by my Vet. They either make a suspension out of the pills, or for Chance (Finn's weight they cut the pills in like 1/8's.) Maybe you could give them a call. Best wishes. : )


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

The two pain meds we've used is Tramadol and Metacam.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh the poor little baby!!!!!!! I hate hearing this about him!  Waaaaaaaaah! I feel so sad for the little man, but he will definitely be back to normal in no time. I see nothing wrong in allowing him to walk around the house for you. As long as he isn't jumping around and hopping up and down off of furniture, which you already said he isn't.


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Oh no poor finny  
Thats so terrible I really really hope he gets better soon
You can get a pill cutter to chop the aspirin, they aren't too pricey


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Finn, I hope you feel better. Stop worrying your mama! (((HUGS))) 

Puppy pats from Quigley!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Hugs and kisses to Finn... hope you are feeling better soon!


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Glad he's feeling a lil better! Weird they didn't give you pain Meds, 4 lbs is definitely not too small! Izzie was 3.4 lbs at her spay and they gave me Metacam to give her through a syringe for 7 days post surgery.


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

Hope that little beauty is feeling better soon. My vet gave Glyndwr a long acting pain relief med. Which lasted 3 days and said if he was still uncomfortable to go back for more. Luckily glen was back to normal straight away. Big kisses off me to Finn please x


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I'm pretty sure he got a long lasting pain shot. Just not long enough i guess lol.


----------

